# 2014 cruze reset check engine light



## prcandprc (Apr 5, 2020)

Good day,
I just replaced the intake and valvecover assemblies. I need to now figure how to reset the trouble codes. Do I need a code readerto reset this?
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## kafelik (Mar 22, 2020)

Will a check engine light be on when the car needing oil change needed light is on after time? Oil has been changed just not reset on the dash. Or is the check engine light another issue altogether.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

prcandprc said:


> Good day,
> I just replaced the intake and valvecover assemblies. I need to now figure how to reset the trouble codes. Do I need a code readerto reset this?
> Thanks,
> Pat


Do you know for a fact that the intake manifold and valve cover assemblies were faulty? If they were the source of your code the car will reset the code assuming no further vacuum leaks. If the CEL is for something else then no, it won't reset until that condition is cleared.

I would recommend ordering a decent ODBII reader and verifying the problem before doing any work.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kafelik said:


> Will a check engine light be on when the car needing oil change needed light is on after time? Oil has been changed just not reset on the dash. Or is the check engine light another issue altogether.


No, but go reset your OLM so it's reading correctly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

prcandprc said:


> Good day,
> I just replaced the intake and valvecover assemblies. I need to now figure how to reset the trouble codes. Do I need a code readerto reset this?
> Thanks,
> Pat


Welcome Aboard!

Yes you will need a code reader to reset them. You could also use a ScanGauge II or I think you can use an OBD-II dongle and the Torque app.

And in line with what @obermd said, post the codes here before you reset them so we can maybe help with seeing what all was wrong.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kafelik said:


> Will a check engine light be on when the car needing oil change needed light is on after time? Oil has been changed just not reset on the dash. Or is the check engine light another issue altogether.


When the remaining _oil life_ is low, the Change Engine Oil Soon _message_ will appear on the DIC (Drivers Information Center). The _Oil Life display_ must be reset after you change the oil.

The Service Engine Light or Malfunction Indicator Lamp needs to be read with an OBD-II reader and it tells you about emissions or Manufacturer specific issues. Two different things.






Auto Repair - Maintenance, Troubleshooting and Car Repair Estimates - Autoblog


Find answers to car repair questions, learn how to troubleshoot problems, get free auto repair estimates and research do-it-yourself car maintenance.




www.autoblog.com


----------



## TuyeElson (Jan 28, 2021)

I think that it will be better if you will go to the service and reset the problem. Also if you don't want to go to the service again you can buy THINKDIAG UK Advanced Diagnostic Tool, and after installing it in your car to reset everything from your phone. It's not made only for resetting all the problems that appear in your car, but also it's useful when you need fast to find what's wrong with your car, and repair the problem. I am using it for 2 years and it has helped me a lot of times already.


----------



## JennGriffin (Jan 28, 2021)

TuyeElson said:


> I think that it will be better if you will go to the service and reset the problem. Also if you don't want to go to the service again you can buy THINKDIAG UK Advanced Diagnostic Tool, and after installing it in your car to reset everything from your phone. It's not made only for resetting all the problems that appear in your car, but also it's useful when you need fast to find what's wrong with your car, and repair the problem. I am using it for 2 years and it has helped me a lot of times already.


Thanks for the information, I will try it.


----------

